# Speed limits in Spain



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

Can anyone tell me the current speed limits for a m/h not exceeding 3.5 te in Spain please? Can't seem to find it anywhere ..........

Ray


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

this may help you 
chapter


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Not sure what the legal limits are on APs (motorways) or N roads (our A roads) which can be dual carriageway or two way. Somebody will be along soon with the definative answer.

Couple of points to watch in Spain tho'

Speed limits change on motorways as well as the N roads often without any seeming sense but often as a bend or tunnel is coming up.

Also never ever cross the centre solid white line to turn off left. If the police are watching, it is an on the spot fine of €150 Cash only! You must continue to the next turning point or round about and come back on yourself!

Ian

*Edit:* I see Chapter got there first. But it doesn't mention the unbroken centre line on N class roads.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Speed limits*

As stated above, but you would think there were non by the way they drive, don;t take it for granted that someone on your left !! will go left on a roundabout ! more likly to cross your front bumper? one tip for you never stop for anyone not in uniform , the guardia do have unmarked cars but they have a uniform on , just be aware always , enjoy


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

This is from a Spanish Tourist office publication from 2006:

'SPEED LIMITS (for cars and motorbikes)
Motorways: 120 kms/hour (90 or 80 for motor caravans and vehicles with trailer, depending on the weight of this)
Dual carriage roads or with overtaking lanes: 100 Kms/h (80 for motor caravans and vehicles with trailers).
Other roads outside built-up areas: 90 Kms/h (70 for motor caravans and vehicles with trailer).
Towns and built-up areas: 50 Kms/h.

Failure to comply is considered a serious offence.'

Their contact details are:

SPANISH TOURIST OFFICE. PO Box 4009, London W1A 6NB. 24 hour brochure line UK: 084 59 400 180, Rep. of Ireland: 818 22 02 90
Information and appointments Tel: 020 7486 8077. Fax 020 7486 8034. www.tourspain.co.uk. E-mail: [email protected]

Hope this helps


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

Thanks Cronkle - think that answers it (at least for motorhomes < 3.5 te!

Ray


----------



## 104664 (May 22, 2007)

the law was changed on 28th January 2008.

A new law from government put the limit speed and other issues.

HighWay (pay or free) 100km/h (62mph)
normal roads with hardshoulder upper 1,5 meter 90km/h (56mph)
rest of roads 80 km/h (50mph)

For MH with weight iqual or less to 3.500 kg


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Speed limits for Spain w.e.f Jan 2008*

Quillo,

Thanks indeed.

Highway I presume means motorway with or without tolls - 100 km/h;
Other Roads mean single lane carriageway outside built up areas - 80 km/h;
which I guess leaves non-motorway dual carriageway as the normal roads with hard shoulder over 1.5 metres - 90 km/h.

Thanks again - we're due to leave this weekend!

Ray


----------

